# Halar



## panjabigator

Can anyone comment on how frequently this word is used?



> halar  (v)
> 
> (pop.)  Menjar.
> <Com que m'encanta halar, mai no podia seguir cap dieta.>
> 
> El verb 'halar' ('menjar') és d'origen caló ('gitano'). Es pronuncia amb la hac aspirada, un cas excepcional que també trobem en les interjeccions 'ehem' i 'hahahà'. Per això s'escriu amb 'h'. A l'inici del segle XX va passar de l'argot marginal a la parla barcelonina.
> 
> Ramon Solsona, A paraules em convides (Barcelona: Columna, 2005), pàg. 164


----------



## Dixie!

Mostly in informal contexts.

I use it sometimes at home when lunch is ready: Anem a halar! 

Although it still sounds like a _castellanisme _to me.


----------



## panjabigator

What is it in Castellano?


----------



## ernest_

El problema és que si escrius "halar" la majoria de gent llegeix "alar" i no ho entén; potser és millor escriure-ho amb j i marcar-ho d'alguna manera per indicar que és una j castellana, per exemple amb cursiva.


----------



## e.ma

panjabigator said:


> What is it in Castellano?



  In Old Castellano, and in Nowadays' Extremeño, it means "to pull": "jalar la cuerda" = "to pull the rope".

Using it whith the meaning of "to eat" feels kind of rude in Castellano, and I wouldn't say it at home.


----------



## ampurdan

In many countries of the Americas, it means the same too ("jalar" or "halar"). Por ejemplo, donde en inglés pone "pull" and "push", en español pone "hale" y "empuje". En España normalmente es "tire" y "empuje" o en infinitivo: "tirar" y "empujar". Mirad estos hilos:

jalar-estirar
echar o tirar?

Anyway, I think panjabigator was asking about how to say Catalan "halar" in Spanish. In Spanish it's "jalar" too.


----------



## Eva Maria

ernest_ said:


> El problema és que si escrius "halar" la majoria de gent llegeix "alar" i no ho entén; potser és millor escriure-ho amb j i marcar-ho d'alguna manera per indicar que és una j castellana, per exemple amb cursiva.


 

Ernest,

Aquesta es la quëstió! Amb l'hac la gent ni reconeix que es tracta de "jalar"! 

Opció: Existeix en català el dígraf "kh" per a representar el so de la "jota" castellana. Per exemple, per escriure khàzar (cast. jazar), Tanakh (el Tanaj hebreu).

Què tal "khalar"? (sí, sembla un gentilici dels nous païssos ex-soviètics tipus Khazakhstan, però no pot ser més purista!)

EM

PS: Ni un dia sense e.ma!!! També entens el català a més del xinès i el japonès??????


----------



## kiyama

I'd also say it's really informal in Catalan, but I've seen it in a book, "L'Angus, pintallavis i morrejades". It's the diary of a teenager. I must say it's a translation, the original was written in English.
I don't consider it vulgar because my grandfather said it frequently.


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

kiyama said:


> I don't consider it vulgar because my grandfather said it frequently.


 
I agree with you, kiyama. Neither do I. Informal yes, but not vulgar at all.


----------



## betulina

Hola,

Entenc el que dieu, Ernest i EM, que amb "h", així d'entrada, llegim "alar". Però també crec que el problema és que ens pensem el que diu la Dixie, que és un castellanisme, quan no ho és. La citació d'en Panja és prou clara: ve del caló, tant en català com en castellà.

Per a aquestes h aspirades, que no són corrents, el català fa servir la h (com a "ehem" i les onomatopeies del riure, per exemple, "hahaha"); per tant, trobo que posar-hi una "j" seria com dir que la paraula és castellana. Això que dius de "kh", EM, mmm, jo llegeixo "kalar".  

Potser no ens posarem mai d'acord, en aquestes coses, oi?

I, Panja, hola!  Sí, no és una cosa que digui cada dia, però és prou comú per dir "menjar". Això sí, com diu la Dixie*, és informal.

Salut!

EDITO - * com diu la Dixie, Kiyama i la TPS! (si que trigo a escriure...)


----------



## Dixie!

betulina said:


> Per a aquestes h aspirades, que no són corrents, el català fa servir la h (com a "ehem" i les onomatopeies del riure, per exemple, "hahaha"); per tant, trobo que posar-hi una "j" seria com dir que la paraula és castellana. Això que dius de "kh", EM, mmm, jo llegeixo "kalar".



Totalment d'acord. Jo no sóc partidària de posar-ho amb J, ja que el so de la j castellana no existeix en català. I fer servir "kh", per què, si dubto que la majoria de gent ho llegís amb h aspirada o j castellana? Jo també llegeixo un so k.


----------



## su123

Uiii, jalar o halar!! Sí, és una paraula que es fa servir molt per aquí. Mai l'he vista escrita, però l'utilitzem moltíssim en to informal.


----------



## chics

Sí que es fa servir molt de manera informal, però ara m'adono que molt menys escrivint... Sona com castellà justament pel so* j* castellana. I com a més fem servir també el mot en castellà...
El català té uns quants prèstecs del caló.


----------



## e.ma

Eva Maria said:


> PS: Ni un dia sense e.ma!!! També entens el català a més del xinès i el japonès??????



Dons, m'agrada molt, però no sé què dir-t'hi...

ps: ni un dia sense tu...


----------



## panjabigator

So you pronounce the "h" in _halar _with as you would the "j" in _ojala?_


----------



## betulina

panjabigator said:


> So you pronounce the "h" in _halar _with as you would the "j" in _ojala?_



Yes, Panja! És una de les poques vegades que pronunciem la h, per això que diem, que ve del caló.

Salut!


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

betulina said:


> Yes, Panja! És una de les poques vegades que pronunciem la h, per això que diem, que ve del caló.
> 
> Salut!


 
Hi, Panja,

"ojalá" (from _Inshallah_) is not Catalan but Spanish. We say "tan debò!".


----------



## ernest_

The only other word where the h is spoken is _handbol_ (from English handball), and yet many people say _andbol_.


----------



## ampurdan

TraductoraPobleSec said:


> We say "tan debò!".


 
I actually say: "tant de bo!". But it sounds just the same.


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

ampurdan said:


> I actually say: "tant de bo!". But it sounds just the same.


 
Tens tota la raó, noi!


----------



## panjabigator

TraductoraPobleSec said:


> Hi, Panja,
> 
> "ojalá" (from _Inshallah_) is not Catalan but Spanish. We say "tan debò!".



Thanks TPS  I am familiar with the Catalan version, but I have heard some Catalans use ojala in their speech.  It's quite interesting.

Molt be!


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Mireu quin enllaç acabo de rebre: ni demanat expressament! 

halarRodamots

Petonets d'una que veurà sortir el sol!


----------



## e.ma

Very good, but I can't see the relation between "jalar" and "jamar", as they put it. Could you explain it a bit for us?


----------

